# LnD Facebook page reports WB limit caught



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Now is the time. Save some for me. I'll be up there Saturday.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

You beat me to it!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

gemba said:


> You beat me to it!


 Just don't let me beat you to the LnD and my favorite spots. :-D JK. Come, we all can share LnD.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It should be turning on about now with the weather getting milder, and no rain mudding up the river. I just hope I get a break and can get up there soon.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

The FB LnD page also reports limits by both boat and bank. I'm very tempted to bring up my kayak as I know a hole not far down the bridge that produces nice size WB. But baby sitting my casual angler group will probably mean I'll bank fish.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

How many ppl can you babysit at one time? Would you mind taking care of a few more?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Mckeeman said:


> How many ppl can you babysit at one time? Would you mind taking care of a few more?


 Sorry Mckeeman, I can't baby sit everyone. I think I have at least two, up to four. depends on normal "I can't go fishing" variables. work, girl, life, issues, and etc. :-D But at least two. I mean you are more than welcome to fish with us. I just can't offer much other than verbal tips. I'm there to fish too! :-D


----------



## luvn2fish (Jun 5, 2009)

*LnD 1st timer*

I caught my limit in 4 hrs. Thanks to this place and you hopn. I will post pics and info here shortly. Awesome time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

luvn2fish said:


> I caught my limit in 4 hrs. Thanks to this place and you hopn. I will post pics and info here shortly. Awesome time.


Alright a hot report from a 2cooler who caught fish! I love those LnD reports.
Don't let a good buffalo or two go to waste and bring em to ole SS.
I used a drum that Big D saved for me today and caught a 23# blue cat with it.
Looking forward to pics luv2fish


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Woop-woop! I'm in! I'll look for ya Saturday hopn.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow can you say fishing fever


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from L&D.
Only 4 people got limits when I left at 1:00
Others had 10-15 each among about 10 people there.
I caught about 18 myself.
White or green jigs on the bottom was the ticket today.
Water is lightly muddy.
I might go again Monday if the weather is good.
Time to clean em up..........:slimer:



.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

They will bite good this weekend because I'm stuck at work!!!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Just got back from L&D.
> Only 4 people got limits when I left at 1:00
> Others had 10-15 each among about 10 people there.
> I caught about 18 myself.
> ...


Wife and I are heading up there Monday. Stop by and say hi if you see us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Wife and I are heading up there Monday. Stop by and say hi if you see us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll do it.
BTW, If the girl in your avatar is your wife you'll be easy to find.
I hope to be there by 11:30 as I have to feed all the critters before I go.



hopn said:


> Now is the time. Save some for me. I'll be up there Saturday.


Sooooo where's the Saturday report or did you find a new home among the whitebass ?

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Sooooo where's the Saturday report or did you find a new home among the whitebass ?


 Just woke up. I didn't expect too much once I got to my spot at 8am. 5 Chinese guys were already there with 1/3 of their limits. They left around noon with 125 whites. The water was slightly stained, forcing me and Dan aka "Bankin' On It" to fish the bottom. I felt bad for my friends at after catching 7. So spent the rest of my time helping my special guest, my senior pastor.  Him and his two inexperienced son felt the impact of fishing the bottom east side at LnD... SNAGs. And they brought old ill equipped poles. I ended up with 9 and my pastor ended up with 4. The oldest son got one and the youngest go none.

All the limit reports on LnD facebook page are from John boats. I matched their faces to them going down and up within an hour with limits.

I'll post a video soon. And some details of where and how to limit out at LnD with stained water.

Hop


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> Just woke up. I didn't expect too much once I got to my spot at 8am. 5 Chinese guys were already there with 1/3 of their limits. They left around noon with 125 whites. The water was slightly stained, forcing me and Dan aka "Bankin' On It" to fish the bottom. I felt bad for my friends at after catching 7. So spent the rest of my time helping my special guest, my senior pastor.  Him and his two inexperienced son felt the impact of fishing the bottom east side at LnD... SNAGs. And they brought old ill equipped poles. I ended up with 9 and my pastor ended up with 4. The oldest son got one and the youngest go none.
> 
> All the limit reports on LnD facebook page are from John boats. I matched their faces to them going down and up within an hour with limits.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you guys didn't get your limit.

The trick to catching them in stained water is to use bright colored jigs or Roadrunners with the chrome blades.
The best place is on the south side of the bridge & there's plenty of bank space to fish from .

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Sorry to hear you guys didn't get your limit.
> 
> The trick to catching them in stained water is to use bright colored jigs or Roadrunners with the chrome blades.
> The best place is on the south side of the bridge & there's plenty of bank space to fish from .
> ...


Thanks Bass-Tracker. I regret taking out some RRs within my tackle box prior to going. Lessons learn, bring as much tackle as possible.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep hopn is correct. It was tough north of the bridge. I had 7 and my wife struck out. We got there at the same time as hopn. We fished that end from 8-1pm. During that time I only fell in twice and broke one rod (which I forgot and left on the bank dang it.) I'll grab it next time I'm up there. I put it among a huge timber pile up. It will be there. So we said our goodbyes to hopn and his guests and headed back to the truck. Once at the truck and out of my wet waders (lol) we decided to give it a shot south of the bridge before leaving. It was just too far to drive with only 7 fish. We walked about 1/4 mile south and found a spot to fish from the bank. We passed huge stringers full of fish. We pulled in another 7 and my wife had the 2 biggest ones before hunger overcame us. Sorry no pics.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> Yep hopn is correct. It was tough north of the bridge. I had 7 and my wife struck out. We got there at the same time as hopn. We fished that end from 8-1pm. During that time I only fell in twice and broke one rod (which I forgot and left on the bank dang it.) I'll grab it next time I'm up there. I put it among a huge timber pile up. It will be there. So we said our goodbyes to hopn and his guests and headed back to the truck. Once at the truck and out of my wet waders (lol) we decided to give it a shot south of the bridge before leaving. It was just too far to drive with only 7 fish. We walked about 1/4 mile south and found a spot to fish from the bank. We passed huge stringers full of fish. We pulled in another 7 and my wife had the 2 biggest ones before hunger overcame us. Sorry no pics.


I'm not baby sitting tomorrow. My friend and my senior pastor will be there again. No mercy this time. I got plenty of road runners just in case. Rain or ice, we will bring home our limits.  Was great to see you again Dan. Glad you and your wife stacked them for dinner and some.


----------

